# Switch AC/Battery interrompe connessione eth0

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

ho un problema con lo switch fra la modalità AC power e Battery.

Ogni qual volta scollego o collego il cavo dell'alimentazione, perdo la connessione allo switch ethernet.

In pratica sembrerebbe andare giù l'interfaccia eth0, cosa che non succede però quando sono connesso via wifi.

Da un'indagine che ho fatto, non sembra un problema di KDE, o di Wicd, in quanto ho effettuato delle prove anche da console con KDE non avviato.

Inoltre ho stoppato il demone laptop_mode e rimosso il modulo sony_laptop dalla memoria ed il problema persiste.

Fra gli events e le actions di acpid (che ho anche provato a stoppare) non c'è nulla che faccia l'handling dell'evento legato al plug/unplug dell'alimentatore, e sul file /var/log/messages non sembra esserci nulla di rilevante. Quello che vedo è questo:

```
kernel: [  920.766547] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

dhcpcd[11037]: eth0: carrier lost
```

Il kernel che sto usando è 3.12.6-gentoo.

Qualcuno ha un'idea su quale possa essere il problema?

----------

## Peach

ciao fbcyborg,

possible sia un problema hardware? hai dei led sulla presa eth che ti permettano di vedere se effettivamente manca corrente per un attimo?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

tenderei ad escludere un problema hardware e/o di alimentazione.

Purtroppo non ho una spia, quindi è difficile a dirsi.

----------

## djinnZ

Se il supporto kernel è modulare o passa per usb ed hai roba del genere CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=N  (un minimo di informazioni "che te possino ammazzarellatte¹") dovrebbe essere abbastanza normale IMHO;

potresti provare con un CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="/lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168qualcosa.fw" (io uso il e-2, incluso in linux-firmware), a me ne combinava (sempre qualcosa mi fa, a cominciare dal perdere gateway se riavvio il router e manco ho capito perchè, visto che non lo fa sistematicamente) di tutti i colori  prima, dalla semplice disconnessione al device not ready.

Oppure potresti andare a vedere se c'è qualche oscura opzione tra CONFIG_ACPI_AC=Y/M e CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=Y/M (nei moduli collegati) che ti innesca stà cosa.

Altro non mi viene in mente. Fai sapere perché questa benedetta realtek mi ha rotto le scatole.

¹ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTa7t-wZDQ

[OT]ciao Peach! vedo con dispiacere che sei sempre sulla sponda nemica... (per la serie "che s'ha da fà pè campà")[/OT]

----------

## fbcyborg

Sono passato da Wicd a plasma-nm/NetworkManager e devo dire che la cosa, sebbene continui a verificarsi, è molto più sopportabile, infatti il tempo di riconnessione è decisamente più rapido. Farò comunque qualche approfondimento in base anche ai suggerimenti di djinnZ.

----------

